# So what was your strangest fare?



## Tim Goyette (Oct 9, 2015)

I've been driving for less than a month so I am sure I haven't experienced it all but, I did have one fare that was kind of funny. When I showed up to pick up a passenger at a restaurant several folks came out to the car carrying trays of desserts. They loaded me up and sent me to another restaurant to drop all of the goodies off. I also have had several PAX ask me to take them through a McDonalds drive through before taking them to their destination, they always offer to by my lunch\dinner too!


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

This week has been my two weirdest trips. Had one young man - super (over?) friendly - who went to Grandma's to get boxes of snacks she brought him from Sam's club. He specifically told me that I didn't have to wait around for him and he would ping me when he was ready. He didn't want me losing any fares (when I armchair Uber from home, I average like 3 pings per WEEK, and that's with my app on for 4 hours every night). As soon as I arrived at Grandma's, they started loading up my car (after I ended trip). He pinged me again and I accepted, and took him home. Gross fare for him was $22, of which he had to pay an extra $1.75 drop fee and $1.60 SRF. My net was around $16. Why couldn't grandma just take him the snacks? He kept asking me if I wanted any the whole way back to his place. That was Monday.

On Tuesday, I had a local pickup from a bar at 8PM. Riders were already wasted. Wanted me to take them back to their RV at the KOA. But first, her husband was at the liquor store buying three GALLONS of whiskey. $6.80 fare, $3.60ish net. $20 tip.

Wow.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

Just yesterday picked a lady up from her job. She tells me to go to liquor store down the road and back. Says she's in a hurry, on her 15 minute paid break, and, I quote "I'm tech support for AT&T, I will need some help tonight." No tip... but it was strange to see her then take the bottle in with her in her backpack. I'm pretty sure she was serious.


----------



## Tim54913 (Jul 13, 2015)

College kids who paid for a 40 round trip because they wanted takeout from a particular Chinese restaurant at four in the afternoon. They placed the to go order after they got in the car.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Got pinged way out in the 'burbs west of the city. I debated, but it was a slow day and what the hell... 
Not there when I arrived, phone number was a fake - wrong number.

Young man in jeans and a black t shirt comes jogging up driveway from behind the house. 

I don't know his phone number.
I don't know if he even lives here.
I don't like it already, no destination. This is the Friday before Labor Day, it's 100+ degrees.

Go East, turn here, left - right - pull over by those dumpsters in this unbelievably dumpy apartment complex.


I'm getting robbed.
I'm almost relieved, the kid is about as communicative as a box of hammers.
"I don't see my friend's car... wait here a minute" Then he GETS OUT OF THE CAR to make a phone call. Did I mention it's 100 degrees out?

"He forgot to meet me, can you take me to the East Side?" (Ka-Ching is my first thought, WTF is my second thought)
Still no destination - highway speeds to the East Side of town, turn left, turn right, "pull over anywhere".

"PULL OVER ANYWHERE???" What are you doing Connor? He gets out to make another phone call. I'm starting to realize, if I get pulled over by a cop, the drugs under my passenger seat are MINE, not his. It's my car. It's my problem.

"Hey Connor, you don't have to pay me to wait around like this, just cut me loose and get another ride." I am not comfortable with this anymore. It's also not the first time I've delivered drugs in my car, but it's the first time in about 30 years.

For the first time that day, Connor looks at his phone and types in the address I picked him up, and hits "destination".

Now my choice is to leave him 30 miles from "home", or let him deliver so my car is clean, and take the 70 mile round trip fare. I decide to sit and wait - he walks down the block, turns right. (Doesn't want me to see the delivery house)

Comes back in a few minutes, much more relaxed, much easier to talk to. I feel OK because the risky part is over, and now it's just a matter of his credit card being good on the Friday before Labor Day.

I got paid - $88 fare and a $1 tip. How generous.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

texasm203 said:


> Just yesterday picked a lady up from her job. She tells me to go to liquor store down the road and back. Says she's in a hurry, on her 15 minute paid break, and, I quote "I'm tech support for AT&T, I will need some help tonight." No tip... but it was strange to see her then take the bottle in with her in her backpack. I'm pretty sure she was serious.


OMG, you mean others have worse jobs than us? Too bad we can't drink and drive, hehe.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

- Ping at the edge of a shady area, about a 10 minute drive from me. It's going on 4AM and I'm about to turn in but decide to take one more fare. Guy comes out and luckily drives me right back to where I came from, talking about how someone pulls out cocaine at parties and he's like "alright I'll be up all night" etc etc

- Nerdy kid heading to the strip club for BOGO lap dances on a Tuesday night lol telling me about different selections of girls at different clubs and which he likes best.

- Pair of drunk guys going from the club to the casino, telling me how I should have an elevator speech ready and need to be more confident in talking about myself. I'm fully employed, have my Bachelors and MBA, didn't realize this was a corporate job fair guys. Of course he's in finance and thought pretty highly of himself.

- (not strange) but just drove a computer engineering student from CMU to the airport for an internship interview with Facebook in California. Pretty cool stuff


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Maybe not strange, but dumb. Drove a guy two blocks from his hotel to dinner.

Then there was the guy I picked up at a pharmacy who remembered halfway through the ride that he was supposed to pick up a prescription there. He also left his wallet in my car.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Took a guy to aa

Took a girl to work

Took a 49 mile trip to drop a guy off at home

Burnt rubber on 6 Chinese teens

Went home


----------



## Johng650 (Aug 28, 2015)

I helped a college aged woman move. I get a ping in Waikiki, get to the address and there's this 20-something outside with two bags. I figure she's going to the airport. I load the bags, one of which is way over the 50lb limit, and start the ride. Destination; 6 blocks. Get there, she asks if I can wait while she takes these bags in and we can go back for another load. Sure. Im kind of into it now, she had a great story to tell, so I help he unload the bags and take them up a short flight of stairs to her new apartment. Back to the car, she says it will probably be two more trips, I tell he we can do it in one if I fold the back seat down. Back at the old place she heads up to get more stuff and I prep the car. We load up, go back to the new place and unload.

Cost to her: $20 fare and a $10 tip for a moving car and helper.

And before any of you go off on how you would never do something like that cause you don't get paid to be a mover, remember; this is Hawaii, Aloha lives here =)


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

This one. Best midnight munchies run ever!


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I had someone who tried to tip me with weed. I turned it down and gave him a 1 star and reported it to Uber. 
Had a woman fleeing from her abusive husband. She initially was going to a friend's house and I convinced her to go to the police station. I witnessed her husband yelling at her and trying to follow her to my car. I took the time to make a witness statement to the police. Then took her to her friend's house off the meter. I turned down her $10 tip as well. I never got contacted since by her or the police but I'd be happy to go to court to testify if needed.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> This one. Best midnight munchies run ever!


Was that 46 miles to drop off 5 miles away? You decide to go for the ride or they actually wanted to go to a particular place 23 miles away? Either way... pretty sweet.


----------



## krytenTX (May 7, 2015)

Took a woman, who was in town for a bachelorette party, to an emergency clinic for stitches in her finger. Cut it at her friends house while washing dishes. Opened the door for her. Super nice. Really appreciative. No blood in the car. She 5 stared me and left a nice comment about this was her first stitches.

Took a young woman all around town as she was trying to get enough money for a hotel for the night. Her parents pay for the Uber ride. About 3 hours of driving around. Some sketchy areas. Finally dropped her off at a friends apartment.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

texasm203 said:


> Was that 46 miles to drop off 5 miles away? You decide to go for the ride or they actually wanted to go to a particular place 23 miles away? Either way... pretty sweet.


I picked them up after what I assume was a wild night of partying. The route I took was exactly the one they directed me to take. We made one stop at a Dunkin' Donuts about halfway through the trip. I had a pretty good time with the ride, too. Both guys were in a great mood, told some hilarious stories along the way, bought me breakfast when they stopped, and tipped me $20 after I dropped them off. This job would be awesome if more fares were like that.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> Then there was the guy I picked up at a pharmacy who remembered halfway through the ride that he was supposed to pick up a prescription there. He also left his wallet in my car.


Must have been medication for memory lost...


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Picked up a middle-aged guy at TCU on an afternoon. He didn't input a destination, just told me to head to the W 7th St area. We get down there and he starts giving me turn by turn directions. He's not heading anywhere in particular, just asks me to drive really slowly. He seemed to be looking at the buildings. After about ten minutes I was starting to get a little uncomfortable and he says "Okay now take me downtown." I dropped him off at a corner somewhere and he said "thank you very much." I presumed he was interested in the real estate. But he gave me a weird vibe.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Picked up a middle-aged guy at TCU on an afternoon. He didn't input a destination, just told me to head to the W 7th St area. We get down there and he starts giving me turn by turn directions. He's not heading anywhere in particular, just asks me to drive really slowly. He seemed to be looking at the buildings. After about ten minutes I was starting to get a little uncomfortable and he says "Okay now take me downtown." I dropped him off at a corner somewhere and he said "thank you very much." I presumed he was interested in the real estate. But he gave me a weird vibe.


Time to call Homeland Security.....


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I pull into a bar and this guy walks out with this gift basket he won at a charity auction. We put it in the trunk and he says his wife will be right out. 5 minutes pass...no wife. He goes in to get her, 5 minutes pass....I'm dying to leave but have the basket...he comes out without her...says she's coming "right out" 2 minutes later she finally comes out...sits in front instead of with her husband.
Then she makes me wait while she puts a discount code into the Uber app..it won't take it...so she tries again, then has me try (she was not a new rider, just lying about it). She finally pings me.....I accept and say "is this you I just accepted"? "Yes" and away we go.
She talks non-stop for most of the trip and is using her hands wildly. She knocks my phone of it's holder twice. Her husband is in the back moaning at what an ass she's making of herself.
My phone rings. It's a customer asking where I am. I'm confused and say I already have my passengers. Her phone rings. It's her driver looking for her. She lied when she confirmed that it was her I had accepted. Now I have to cancel the ride. 
The husband offers to ping me and we can adjust the ride later (after he moans again at her).
Next she asks if I'm a dad. I say "Yes". She announces that they want a second child but have tried in vitro fertilization 3 times at $10,000 a crack and have been unsuccessful. She then says "So, if you could get me pregnant for less than $10,000 we would appreciate it" (Yes, her husband can hear all this). I told her that while it's every guy's fantasy to get paid for sex I'm married and can't oblige. She then decides I must be turning her down (umm, not mentally..she was really cute) so she tells me if I get her pregant, I can have sex with her HUSBAND too (more moans from the back seat). I let her know that I wouldn't do him for $10,000 either. We finally get to their home and she asks me again to have sex. I told her she can't give consent because she is drunk. She asks if I'm going to come back the next day. I said "There's some things you just don't want to know....like whether your husband owns a shotgun"....and I left.


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

JimS said:


> This week has been my two weirdest trips. Had one young man - super (over?) friendly - who went to Grandma's to get boxes of snacks she brought him from Sam's club. He specifically told me that I didn't have to wait around for him and he would ping me when he was ready. He didn't want me losing any fares (when I armchair Uber from home, I average like 3 pings per WEEK, and that's with my app on for 4 hours every night). As soon as I arrived at Grandma's, they started loading up my car (after I ended trip). He pinged me again and I accepted, and took him home. Gross fare for him was $22, of which he had to pay an extra $1.75 drop fee and $1.60 SRF. My net was around $16. Why couldn't grandma just take him the snacks? He kept asking me if I wanted any the whole way back to his place. That was Monday.
> 
> On Tuesday, I had a local pickup from a bar at 8PM. Riders were already wasted. Wanted me to take them back to their RV at the KOA. But first, her husband was at the liquor store buying three GALLONS of whiskey. $6.80 fare, $3.60ish net. $20 tip.
> 
> Wow.


At least they tipped well!


----------



## Fermenter1 (Sep 2, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I pull into a bar and this guy walks out with this gift basket he won at a charity auction. We put it in the trunk and he says his wife will be right out. 5 minutes pass...no wife. He goes in to get her, 5 minutes pass....I'm dying to leave but have the basket...he comes out without her...says she's coming "right out" 2 minutes later she finally comes out...sits in front instead of with her husband.
> Then she makes me wait while she puts a discount code into the Uber app..it won't take it...so she tries again, then has me try (she was not a new rider, just lying about it). She finally pings me.....I accept and say "is this you I just accepted"? "Yes" and away we go.
> She talks non-stop for most of the trip and is using her hands wildly. She knocks my phone of it's holder twice. Her husband is in the back moaning at what an ass she's making of herself.
> My phone rings. It's a customer asking where I am. I'm confused and say I already have my passengers. Her phone rings. It's her driver looking for her. She lied when she confirmed that it was her I had accepted. Now I have to cancel the ride.
> ...


Ding ding ding...we have a winner!!


----------



## edwardw818 (Nov 15, 2015)

Well, so far this is day 6 for me, and the only one I've encountered early in the week was a lady initially came out with her daughter that looked about 5-6 years old, dressed fairly provocatively in a crop top. So she drops her daughter off at what I later found out was a random dude that she seems to not know too well (I overheard her phone conversation), she requests for me to go to the Chik-Fil-A drive-thru and gets a sandwich and soup (but thank God she didn't drink it right then and there)...

Then proceeds from Costa Mesa to Downtown LA (40 miles), blaring rap + R&B with a high sexual nature so loud through her headphones I can hear the words (and I grew up near the Burbank Airport so my hearing isn't great, so that's pretty loud lol)... Then her friends (or "b**ches" as she so eloquently calls them) call her and she's complaining about her hours, and saying "even for a stripper that's f**ked up". Then guess where I find out the 700th block of Commercial St is? Deja Vu (a strip club).

Then guess what my fare was immediately before that? Another mother with her son, going all around town and stopping at the McDonald's drive-thru before heading home.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

I had 3 crazy cuban girls tonight. They were flirting with me, telling me I was handsome, telling me they liked my voice - I did radio work many years ago -.

i realized 15 minutes in that they were drag queens. I used to bounce at a club that had weekly drag shows, but I've never seen such pretty ones before.

They thought I didn't speak spanish and were saying positive things about me in their terrible Cuban accents. I started speaking in spanish and they loved it.

Good times. I made $119 after uber cut in 3 hours, glad I decided to turn the app on tonight.


----------



## tripAces (Jun 18, 2015)

I don't think nearly as good as the Gift Basket but was tense.

I just got back driving from being away for couple wks do to surgery. So I was acting new and just going with it.

I got a ping 7mins from my house about 8pm. Guy came out with a paper bag and a over night bag. He seemed to have been drinking. He told me Alabama St in Houston. I started driving and he started talking. I could tell he was upset.
As we make it up IH45 we hit traffic do to our famous road construction. I told him we would go around through another road. By this time he is real upset. And on the phone. He and his boyfriend been in a fight is what he is telling the person he is on the phone with. *then he drinks* Continues to go on with the phone call. I exit. He said no just stay in the traffic. So I stayed on the feeder road. Then he got off the phone short time later. Crying and saying he is a wreck and sorry alot. And drinking. 
At this time I am thinking get out this ride is over. Plus he is drinking liquor. Then my training kicks in when I was a Vol. Firefighter. I talk to him a bit. He calms down. Then calls a Rehab Center. It then clicked. Damn he is getting tanked one last time. Well by this time we are still stuck in this traffic. While on the phone he says "yes about 10secs ago". Well 10secs ago he took a drink. He gets registered then tells me its his 2nd time in 2 months. And his boyfriend needs to go also. Then the water works come on again. 
He lays down talks to me. I listen but thinking wth why am I doing this at all. But I keep the convo easy going. No trigger words used. 
We get through the traffic not soon enough. I bee line it to Alabama St as safely as possible but fast. We get down there. I ask where the place is. By now he gave me a street number. Yeah not there. I pulled over and I told him its right here by his address. He is crying and saying he is sorry. 2 mins later he remembers the name. 5 blocks later we are there. He got out and my whole body destressed. Of course no tip but he thanked me for being kind to him. He left his paper bag outside the bldg. I made net around $45. Of course I needed to bill for psychiatric services. 

Now when a pax ask if I have had idiots or problem pax. I say no but some interesting one's. This trip always pops up in my head though.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Had my first EM Saturday night. Local college kid at a rave party needed to go to an ATM. Spent $7 to an ATM and back. Short ride, but was upset that I didn't have an aux cord (had one, but lost it), bluetooth or spotify. In over 200 rides, my first request for ANY of the above, much less for ALL. Anyway, he cranked the music up on the radio and fidgeted with the stations the whole way there and back while g/f just sat in the back along for the ride.

Weird kids. Will miss them during their 6 week break. They bring lots of rides.


----------



## Cory Evan (Nov 16, 2015)

Halloween night. Pick this kid with his skateboard up from a seemingly-desolate and dark gas station. I'm hyped because I caught this ride on a 7.8x surge (ridiculous, I know..). Half of me is hoping this kid just has to go down the black and my other half hoping he needs to go miles and miles. I presumed it's more likely that it's the former.. but nope, I get on the road and the app says "stay right for 4.8 miles." Conversing with this great and friendly kid while also seeing $$ in my head. 

Turns out it was a $130 fare (which I make 80%, aka $106). Needless to say it was a nice treat on a Halloween night although I'm sure he feels tricked.. Poor kid.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

My understanding is that any surge above 2x you have you type the multiplier in. Chances are this wasn't his money but mom and/or dad's.


----------



## UberArch (Nov 17, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I pull into a bar and this guy walks out with this gift basket he won at a charity auction. We put it in the trunk and he says his wife will be right out. 5 minutes pass...no wife. He goes in to get her, 5 minutes pass....I'm dying to leave but have the basket...he comes out without her...says she's coming "right out" 2 minutes later she finally comes out...sits in front instead of with her husband.
> Then she makes me wait while she puts a discount code into the Uber app..it won't take it...so she tries again, then has me try (she was not a new rider, just lying about it). She finally pings me.....I accept and say "is this you I just accepted"? "Yes" and away we go.
> She talks non-stop for most of the trip and is using her hands wildly. She knocks my phone of it's holder twice. Her husband is in the back moaning at what an ass she's making of herself.
> My phone rings. It's a customer asking where I am. I'm confused and say I already have my passengers. Her phone rings. It's her driver looking for her. She lied when she confirmed that it was her I had accepted. Now I have to cancel the ride.
> ...


Great ****ing story brother!


----------



## UberArch (Nov 17, 2015)

Great story Tim!


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

texasm203 said:


> Just yesterday picked a lady up from her job. She tells me to go to liquor store down the road and back. Says she's in a hurry, on her 15 minute paid break, and, I quote "I'm tech support for AT&T, I will need some help tonight." No tip... but it was strange to see her then take the bottle in with her in her backpack. I'm pretty sure she was serious.


ROFL

That explains a lot when I call att.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> I had someone who tried to tip me with weed. I turned it down and gave him a 1 star and reported it to Uber.
> Had a woman fleeing from her abusive husband. She initially was going to a friend's house and I convinced her to go to the police station. I witnessed her husband yelling at her and trying to follow her to my car. I took the time to make a witness statement to the police. Then took her to her friend's house off the meter. I turned down her $10 tip as well. I never got contacted since by her or the police but I'd be happy to go to court to testify if needed.


You are the man


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Picked up 2 young ladies in downtown Austin. One gets in front, one in back, and brought the child seat from her vehicle. They were celebrating one of their birthdays.
They tell me we're going to Round Rock, about a 20 mile trip. Front seat girl says they're BFF's, and they are going to have sex together tonight for the first time. Backseat girl says they are going to let her boyfriend watch. Front seat girl asks if I can stop at Planet K, a local chain of smoke shops that also sells sex toys, and I oblige. They run in, and are back to the car in about 5 minutes. They're giggling about their purchase, and show me the biggest 2 headed monster imaginable. Front seat girl is very vocal about how she's going to f*** backseat girl once they get to the house. 
I pull up, front seat asks if I want to watch, too, as backseat is collecting the car seat. I decline, and tell them to have a good time as front seat closes the door and they head inside.


----------



## krytenTX (May 7, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> Picked up 2 young ladies in downtown Austin. One gets in front, one in back, and brought the child seat from her vehicle. They were celebrating one of their birthdays.
> They tell me we're going to Round Rock, about a 20 mile trip. Front seat girl says they're BFF's, and they are going to have sex together tonight for the first time. Backseat girl says they are going to let her boyfriend watch. Front seat girl asks if I can stop at Planet K, a local chain of smoke shops that also sells sex toys, and I oblige. They run in, and are back to the car in about 5 minutes. They're giggling about their purchase, and show me the biggest 2 headed monster imaginable. Front seat girl is very vocal about how she's going to f*** backseat girl once they get to the house.
> I pull up, front seat asks if I want to watch, too, as backseat is collecting the car seat. I decline, and tell them to have a good time as front seat closes the door and they head inside.


Next time, give me a call, and I'll give them a ride


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

krytenTX said:


> Next time, give me a call, and I'll give them a ride


Lol, I had no issues with them. I was laughing all the way to the drop off point and all the way home.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Took someone's phone across Beverly Hills. Just me and the phone on the passenger seat. Possibly the most pleasant half an hour I've ever spent Ubering.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Took someone's phone across Beverly Hills. Just me and the phone on the passenger seat. Possibly the most pleasant half an hour I've ever spent Ubering.


I hope you buckled it up!


----------



## MyLeft (Nov 12, 2015)

The strangest one I can recall is me arriving to an old warehouse and expecting to pick up a guy because of the request name. I then see a hispanic lady in her 50's approaching my car with a box in hand. I lower the window to confirm the name and she just throws a small box with a number on the side and tells me to call when I get to the destination. The trip destination was Down Town LA. I was worried the whole time throughout the trip because I didnt know wtf was in that box. I thought maybe it was a bomb and when I would arrive and dial it, the box would blow up and I would be someones suicide bomber. For a second I thought about calling the police and reporting that shit LOL. When I arrived I dialed the number but held the box next to my face just in case it would blow up so that I didnt feel anything LOL. Long story short a lady answered and a guy came down to pick it up. It ended up being a jewelry shop. Nonetheless the strangest ride for me.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

MyLeft said:


> The strangest one I can recall is me arriving to an old warehouse and expecting to pick up a guy because of the request name. I then see a hispanic lady in her 50's approaching my car with a box in hand. I lower the window to confirm the name and she just throws a small box with a number on the side and tells me to call when I get to the destination. The trip destination was Down Town LA. I was worried the whole time throughout the trip because I didnt know wtf was in that box. I thought maybe it was a bomb and when I would arrive and dial it, the box would blow up and I would be someones suicide bomber. For a second I thought about calling the police and reporting that shit LOL. When I arrived I dialed the number but held the box next to my face just in case it would blow up so that I didnt feel anything LOL. Long story short a lady answered and a guy came down to pick it up. It ended up being a jewelry shop. Nonetheless the strangest ride for me.


Wow.... I never would have done that.


----------



## MyLeft (Nov 12, 2015)

texasm203 said:


> Wow.... I never would have done that.


The thing is the lady threw the box in my car and left so fast. I tried to say "is this what I'm taking?" but she left so quickly I doubt she even heard me.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

MyLeft said:


> The thing is the lady threw the box in my car and left so fast. I tried to say "is this what I'm taking?" but she left so quickly I doubt she even heard me.


Dump the box, drive down the block, call the number. If no boom boom, go back and complete delivery. Lol.


----------



## MyLeft (Nov 12, 2015)

texasm203 said:


> Dump the box, drive down the block, call the number. If no boom boom, go back and complete delivery. Lol.


True. I didnt want to call the police because I know it would have been a big commotion here in LA. It was nearing rush hour to make matters worse. I probably would have been on the news, interrogated by FBI agents, and all sorts of crazy legal issues.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

MyLeft said:


> True. I didnt want to call the police because I know it would have been a big commotion here in LA. It was nearing rush hour to make matters worse. I probably would have been on the news, interrogated by FBI agents, and all sorts of crazy legal issues.


Not too mention some bomb squad guy taking pleasure in blowing up your car in place. "Well Mr Uber driver, I'm afraid this risk is too great. We're just going to detonate it in place. You have insurance right?" *explosion in background* LOL.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tim Goyette said:


> I've been driving for less than a month so I am sure I haven't experienced it all but, I did have one fare that was kind of funny. When I showed up to pick up a passenger at a restaurant several folks came out to the car carrying trays of desserts. They loaded me up and sent me to another restaurant to drop all of the goodies off. I also have had several PAX ask me to take them through a McDonalds drive through before taking them to their destination, they always offer to by my lunch\dinner too!


I never turn down a free meal !
Fried foods smell the car up though.
I keep plastic bags.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Johng650 said:


> I helped a college aged woman move. I get a ping in Waikiki, get to the address and there's this 20-something outside with two bags. I figure she's going to the airport. I load the bags, one of which is way over the 50lb limit, and start the ride. Destination; 6 blocks. Get there, she asks if I can wait while she takes these bags in and we can go back for another load. Sure. Im kind of into it now, she had a great story to tell, so I help he unload the bags and take them up a short flight of stairs to her new apartment. Back to the car, she says it will probably be two more trips, I tell he we can do it in one if I fold the back seat down. Back at the old place she heads up to get more stuff and I prep the car. We load up, go back to the new place and unload.
> 
> Cost to her: $20 fare and a $10 tip for a moving car and helper.
> 
> And before any of you go off on how you would never do something like that cause you don't get paid to be a mover, remember; this is Hawaii, Aloha lives here =)


I help them move.
Load groceries.
Shop.
Fast food.
Deliver flower table decorations for the company party at the restaurant.
Whatever they want.
Uber is about convenience and availability.
Good attitude man.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MyLeft said:


> The strangest one I can recall is me arriving to an old warehouse and expecting to pick up a guy because of the request name. I then see a hispanic lady in her 50's approaching my car with a box in hand. I lower the window to confirm the name and she just throws a small box with a number on the side and tells me to call when I get to the destination. The trip destination was Down Town LA. I was worried the whole time throughout the trip because I didnt know wtf was in that box. I thought maybe it was a bomb and when I would arrive and dial it, the box would blow up and I would be someones suicide bomber. For a second I thought about calling the police and reporting that shit LOL. When I arrived I dialed the number but held the box next to my face just in case it would blow up so that I didnt feel anything LOL. Long story short a lady answered and a guy came down to pick it up. It ended up being a jewelry shop. Nonetheless the strangest ride for me.


It was "Lefty's" last 3 fingers . . .
He got behind on payments .


----------



## Odiezilla (Sep 26, 2014)

Can't remember if I told this one before, but here it goes.

First week of my rideshare career, third night actually, I pick up this absolutely sloshed married couple from a bar out here in Santa Monica around 1:30am. He's British, she's American, he sits in the front and she sits in the back. The ride starts and he immediately begins talking to me about wanting to kiss a cute guy at the bar. It sounded like he actually tried it, but apparently the other fellow wasn't so amorously inclined, and it nearly caused a fistfight. The wife pulled him out of the bar by the scruff of his neck and pinged me to the rescue. She was fairly unhappy about the incident, but not about the kissing part, just the fighting. It seems that they lived this sort of open lifestyle where they slept with whoever, whenever. Didn't bother me none, not my business, but they weren't shy about sharing those details with me. 

So after maybe 10 minutes, we pull up to the curb of their apartment building. She gets out first, and he goes to get out also. For whatever reason, the strangeness of this ride had put me on high alert. My hood senses were tingling, so I quietly backed the driver seat up in case something went down as soon as I parked and removed my seat belt. And, of course, something did pop off.

The drunk Brit got halfway out the car, then dove back in head first and tried to plant a big, wet one right on my mouth. I turned my head at the last second so his lips caught me flush on the right cheek, and in that same instant I pulled up my right leg to my chest. Gave him a little shove to create room and planted my Air Cortez right in his chest, and kicked that son of a b1tch straight out of the car. He tumbled out backwards like Wil E. Coyote going over the cliff, doing a full head over heels roll, landing on a strip of grass. 

I don't know what a harpy sounds like, but I would imagine his wife is the closest thing going. She went from 0 to nuclear in a heartbeat, and starting screeching and tearing into him as he rolled around on the grass. Just absolutely letting him have it about what an idiot and moron he was, and how she couldn't take him anywhere, etcetc. I've never heard a man get ripped to shreds verbally in such a way in a public space. The dude started crying on the spot and tried to apologize to me through the open door. I didn't know what to do, so I told him to not worry about it. Closed my door and drove off. Immediately went off the clock and got home to explain this to my wife, who told me I should probably quit if this is what it's going to be like. 

The kicker is I still rated them 3 stars, because being a noob to this, I had no clue what the ratings were for. Maybe I'd have given them 5 stars for the full-mouth kiss? Bwahahaha (not gay, really.) Anyway, that's the first and only time anybody ever laid hands(or lips) on me in a weird way.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Odiezilla said:


> Can't remember if I told this one before, but here it goes.
> 
> First week of my rideshare career, third night actually, I pick up this absolutely sloshed married couple from a bar out here in Santa Monica around 1:30am. He's British, she's American, he sits in the front and she sits in the back. The ride starts and he immediately begins talking to me about wanting to kiss a cute guy at the bar. It sounded like he actually tried it, but apparently the other fellow wasn't so amorously inclined, and it nearly caused a fistfight. The wife pulled him out of the bar by the scruff of his neck and pinged me to the rescue. She was fairly unhappy about the incident, but not about the kissing part, just the fighting. It seems that they lived this sort of open lifestyle where they slept with whoever, whenever. Didn't bother me none, not my business, but they weren't shy about sharing those details with me.
> 
> ...


Take it as a compliment. Gay men have the best taste.


----------



## delubio (Oct 3, 2015)

What about being accused of giving a ride for (cash)?
And Uber even took my fare away.
The lady gave me $22,00 tip, never asked me how she was suppose to pay for the ride.
She just handed to me $22,00 and without saying a word took her luggage out of my trunk and went inside Amtrak Station.
Next day I got this letter from Uber saying ASSERTIVELY that I did this run for CASH bypassing Uber app.
That's my strange fare. 
BEING ACCUSED FOR SOMETHING THAT NEVER HAPPENED.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

I had a weird ride today. I get a ping and am almost at the pickup destination when my phone rings. Pax tells me he wants me to pick up a piece of a doorknob from his wife at their house and bring it to him at a tile place. I was already so close to the pickup that I just rolled with it. No tip, but a relatively easy run and no small talk required!


----------



## Michael A Middono (Oct 4, 2015)

The other night, I was on select only, hopefully to weed out horrible passengers. I get a ping 5 mins from my house, and it's two thugs on the corner right next to my pin. Saying in my head duck my life, I roll the window down a bit and they start asking me how much is it going to cost to go down the street to McDonald's ... I told them I have no idea till I do the ride. It's at least 10$ I told them. They are chatting back and forth on how high the price is, and than ask me if they want to go to the gas station after how much for that?. Hoping they say never mind and cancel, I tell them at least another 10$ because I will have to end the trip at McDonald's and you would have to request a new trip, they decide they just want to go to McDonald's....

We get to McDonald's, and they order 20$ worth of food. Hand me their card, and what do you know? Declined..... Haha haha , now I'm laughing my ass of inside , both for their dumbassedness , another because I doubt uber is getting paid on this one, but I know I am hahaha. Ended up getting 15$ for that enjoyable experience lol.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

The one I made money on.


----------

